# Do you clean with alcohol?



## MountAiry

Someone mentioned in another thread cleaning with alcohol. I had never thought of that or tried it.
Do any of you clean with alcohol? If so, is it safe and do you like the results?
What do you use it on?


----------



## ldc

Hi, I only use alcohol for the bathroom mirror! ldc


----------



## MountAiry

Thanks Idc!
I read it works very well on mirrors.
 

Does the smell of the alcohol bother you when you cleaning with it?


----------



## trixiwick

Sometimes it helps make the cleaning time go faster, but I don't always do the best job while intoxicated!


----------



## junie

I clean the entire bathroom with it - mirrors, counters, sink, tub, toilet, faucets - everything. It kills germs and dries quickly (you have to dry the mirrors, though). I just pour some on a washcloth and clean the cleanest surfaces first, then work my way to the toilet. The only thing I don't clean with it is the inside of the toilet. I pour some white vinegar in the toilet when I first begin to clean, then, after everything else is clean, I brush the inside of the toilet and flush it. Hang up a clean hand towel and the bathroom is done (usually in under 5 minutes)

The smell of regular alcohol is pretty strong, so I use wintergreen alcohol. Leaves my bathroom minty fresh!


----------



## MountAiry

> but I don't always do the best job while intoxicated!


LOL Trixi!

Thanks Junie! I am going to have to give this a try! I also want to try the vinegar in the toilet.

Sometimes when I clean with "regular" cleaners, I actually have to leave the room. It just can make you downright dizzy!

These alternatives sound more natural, somehow. 

I have been cleaning more and more with baking soda and really love it!


----------



## junie

MountAiry, if you'd prefer, you can put the alcohol in a spray bottle. That's what I do for cleaning the counters in the kitchen. It saves on alcohol, but putting it on a rag saves on time, so it's a trade-off (and personal preference). 

I clean a lot with baking soda, too. I have a lot of allergies, so try to avoid things that aggravate them.


----------



## connie in nm

I use alcohol every day in bathrooms. The countertops are tile and I use it on them, the mirrors and the chrome fixtures. Cheap and easy. And I figure it kills germs.


----------



## Jan Doling

It works great on tile floors and is gentler on the grout than bleach. How does alcohol compare with bleach in respect to the septic tank issue?


----------



## junie

Jan, since you don't actually pour any alcohol down the drain, it shouldn't be an issue. Whatever is left on the surface evaporates within minutes (if not seconds). The rag I clean with is usually completely dry by the time it hits the washer.


----------



## Woodpecker

i hate to sound stupid but what kind of alcohol?


----------



## junie

Dreamy, I use rubbing alcohol. I prefer wintergreen, but regular works just fine. 

I originally posted that I used spearmint, but I edited my other post and corrected it. I apologize for any confusion I might have caused.


----------



## Woodpecker

junie not your fault i just wasnt sure i thought rubbing alcohol just wasnt sure sounds like a good idea im going to try this


----------



## junie

Dreamy, I've been cleaning my bathroom like this for a couple of years and it's always company-ready with very little effort each day.


----------



## Woodpecker

sounds like a good idea and more economical and safer


----------



## ruby_jane

Rubbing alcohol does work great for cleaning sink fixtures, mirrors, etc.! But, when I ran out I started using either my spray bottle of warm water and Ivory dishsoap to do a quick clean or baby wipes that I got on 90% off clearance at Target :baby04: 

If I go on about what I clean with, I may go OT....LOL


----------



## Woodpecker

i tried this today i couldnt belive the results what a shine i used it on the sink mirror and fixtures i think ill be cleaning this way from now on thanks for the tip


----------



## shellycoley

A good shot of rum makes house cleaning much more enjoyable.


Seriously, I have mixes rubbing alchol and water in a spray bottle
to sanitize the bathroom and clean glass.

Shelly


----------



## Woodpecker

shellycoley said:


> A good shot of rum makes house cleaning much more enjoyable.
> 
> 
> sure does lol


----------



## backwoods

I mixed a recipe from the 'net for dog's ear cleaner, which is basically half & half, white vinegar/water & a 1/2 tsp. alcohol. I was in the bathrm when unexpected company showed up, and I didn't have anything else handy, so I used the "dog's ear spray" in my squirt bottle to quickly clean the mirror, sink, toilet etc. It worked GREAT! Better than that stuff I've been buying. So here is my question. Is it safe to mix alcohol and vinegar in a "stronger" solution of say, half vinegar & water and then add 1/4 cup alcohol to the mix? 
It seems like if its safe to mix it for a dog's ears, then it should be safe. Do you all agree? Also, should you NOT use it inside the toilet? We have a septic system and don't want to kill the good bacteria in there.
TIA
backwoods


----------



## Maura

I never use rubbing alcohol for cleaning, I don't even have it in the house. I use vodka. Your body can flush out the alcohol easily enough, as it is a natural product. Rubbing alcohol has a poison in it (so you won't drink it) and this poison is very bad for you. I use alcohol because it is a safer alternative than chemical "cleaners" that are on the market. It's also great on glass.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Maura said:


> I never use rubbing alcohol for cleaning, I don't even have it in the house. I use vodka. Your body can flush out the alcohol easily enough, as it is a natural product. Rubbing alcohol has a poison in it (so you won't drink it) and this poison is very bad for you. I use alcohol because it is a safer alternative than chemical "cleaners" that are on the market. It's also great on glass.


Are you serious? Vodka? I'd be adding it to my iced tea and never get anthing cleaned! I don't think anyone actually ingests rubbing alcohol when they clean with it.


----------



## CJ

Rubbing alcohol also makes a terrific replacement for deoderant, that's all I ever use.


----------



## Woodpecker

you can put rubbing alcohol on your skin thats what its for rubbing into sore muscles and such. vodka would be to expensive for me to clean with mabey once in a blue ill have that but not for cleaning


----------



## junie

backwoods said:


> I mixed a recipe from the 'net for dog's ear cleaner, which is basically half & half, white vinegar/water & a 1/2 tsp. alcohol. I was in the bathrm when unexpected company showed up, and I didn't have anything else handy, so I used the "dog's ear spray" in my squirt bottle to quickly clean the mirror, sink, toilet etc. It worked GREAT! Better than that stuff I've been buying. So here is my question. Is it safe to mix alcohol and vinegar in a "stronger" solution of say, half vinegar & water and then add 1/4 cup alcohol to the mix?
> It seems like if its safe to mix it for a dog's ears, then it should be safe. Do you all agree? Also, should you NOT use it inside the toilet? We have a septic system and don't want to kill the good bacteria in there.
> TIA
> backwoods


Yes, you can safely mix alcohol and vinegar. I use it in my kids ears when they get an earache, as well as to clean glass (I add water to the one I clean glass with). I wouldn't put alcohol down the drain on a regular basis because I'd be afraid of killing the bacteria in the septic tank. Vinegar won't hurt it, though. I just pour some in and let it sit while I clean the rest of the bathroom, then give it a scrub and a flush and I'm done.


----------



## homeacremom

Alcohol works great to remove ink from walls, linoleum, and other surfaces! Don't ask me how I know - I've got two toddlers. :baby04:


----------



## Maura

Your skin absorbs poisons, as do your lungs. I don't scrub with the vodka, I use it as an antibacterial usually.

And if some of it falls into your iced tea, you may discover that your house isn't as dirty as you initially thought.


----------



## Woodpecker

that vodka sounds like a good idea ill have to make sure some falls in my drink that'll make it easier


----------



## Nancy

Is that straight rubbing alchohol or do you mix it with water when you put it in a spray bottle?


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Maura said:


> Your skin absorbs poisons, as do your lungs. I don't scrub with the vodka, I use it as an antibacterial usually.
> 
> And if some of it falls into your iced tea, you may discover that your house isn't as dirty as you initially thought.


 :rotfl:


----------



## Spinner

I keep a bottle on the kitchen countertop next to the oven. After cooking, I use a paper towel and alcohol to wipe down the grease from the top of the stove. I also use it to wipe down the countertops & shine the faucet. I use vinegar to clean windows. The alcohol is drying so I wear rubber gloves when I use it. 

I don't use any chemical cleaners at all. My cleaning supplies include vinegar, soda, alcohol, and water. I also use a natural cleaner made out of cactus. It's so safe that the salesman who demo'd it sprayed it in his mouth and eyes. It works great to take even old stains out of carpet, but for some reason my dog loves it. After I clean a spot on the carpet, the dog licks it.


----------

